
After 15 years of downtime, Metafilter's Gopher server is back online - bootload
http://gopher.floodgap.com/gopher/gw?gopher://gopher.metafilter.com/
======
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/waxpancake/status/702578926707544065](https://twitter.com/waxpancake/status/702578926707544065)

